# Créer application iPhone



## death_denied (19 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai été contacté par un ami qui travail dans un hôpital, un  des chirurgiens souhaite qu'une application soit développée et mise en  ligne sur Apple Store de manière à ce qu'elle soit accessible depuis un  Iphone. Il s'agit plus d'une présentation de technique chirurgicale que  d'une application interactive.
Est ce que quelqu'un sait s'il y a des  prestataires de services qui réalisent ce genre de travaux ?
Vous  remerciant par avance.


----------



## daffyb (19 Mai 2010)

death_denied a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai été contacté par un ami qui travail dans un hôpital, un  des chirurgiens souhaite qu'une application soit développée et mise en  ligne sur Apple Store de manière à ce qu'elle soit accessible depuis un  Iphone. Il s'agit plus d'une présentation de technique chirurgicale que  d'une application interactive.
> Est ce que quelqu'un sait s'il y a des  prestataires de services qui réalisent ce genre de travaux ?
> Vous  remerciant par avance.


http://www.fovea.cc/
que je connais. Ils sont fiables


----------



## death_denied (19 Mai 2010)

Merci Daffyb, je transmettrais l'info à mon ami.


----------



## pticoc (19 Mai 2010)

.cc : "Les iles cocos"

Comme c'est original...


----------

